# شريط رنم وافرح - كورال القطيع الصغير



## cobcob (15 نوفمبر 2008)

*شريط رنم وافرح
الاصدار الخامس لكورال القطيع الصغير
الشريط د فى مجموعة كبيييييييرة من الترانيم اللى كنا بنقولها زمان فى مدارس الاحد
بجد فكرنى بترانيم حلوة اوى كنا بنقولها زمان
الشريط ده انتاج سنة 1984
يعنى دفعتى 
هههههههههههههههههه

ترانيم الشريط :
السنة الجديدة
الشهدا حبوك
يوم الرب
اربعة لما تتناول
خلى بالك يا عينيا (عربى وانجليزى))
خطوة خطوة
بابا يسوع
فوق الشجرة
نود المذود
لا تهتموا بالغد
شوف بعينيك
الخوف
الكداب
شفت القطة
تولا توم
سوا سوا
احنا بنحبك
أنا عصفور صداح 
أجدادنا الشهداء
ينودع سنة مرت
النجاح (ترنيمة بتتكلم عن انتظار نتيجة الامتحانات)

الشريط مرفوع على سيرفر المنتدى
فى ملفين مضغوطين

رنم وافرح 1

رنم وافرح 2

للتحميل
كليك يمين + save target as*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 نوفمبر 2008)

مرسىىى على الشريط يا باشا 

جارى التحميل . . . . . . . . . . . .

ربنا يبارك خدمتك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## cobcob (16 نوفمبر 2008)

*شكرا لمرورك يا كوكومان*​


----------



## christ daughter (22 يناير 2009)

:Love_Letter_Open:انا متشكرة جدا علي الشريط ده لاني كنت عايزة اسمعه من زمان لانه كان عندي وضاع متشكرة خالص:Love_Letter_Open:


----------



## cobcob (22 يناير 2009)

christ daughter قال:


> :Love_Letter_Open:انا متشكرة جدا علي الشريط ده لاني كنت عايزة اسمعه من زمان لانه كان عندي وضاع متشكرة خالص:Love_Letter_Open:





​


----------



## tiger0000 (23 يناير 2009)

*ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (23 يناير 2009)

*جارى التحميل الشريطين بوقت واحد عشان اسمعهم حته واحدة 
ميرسىىىىىىىى ياقمر ربنا يبارك تعبك *


----------



## cobcob (23 يناير 2009)

tiger0000 قال:


> *ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*





​


----------



## cobcob (23 يناير 2009)

كيريا قال:


> *جارى التحميل الشريطين بوقت واحد عشان اسمعهم حته واحدة
> ميرسىىىىىىىى ياقمر ربنا يبارك تعبك *




*ميرسى ليكى ي كركورة
يا رب يعجبوكى​*


----------



## soheir (28 يناير 2009)

بجد الشريطين روعة انا كنت بدور عليهم ربنا يخليكي لينا ياجميل


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (28 يناير 2009)

​


----------



## cobcob (28 يناير 2009)

swety koky girl قال:


> ​



*
ميرسى يا كوكى 

لو بتحبى كورال القطيع الصغير 
كل الشرايط موجودة هنا

كل شرايط كورال القطيع الصغير - 11 شريط كامليييييييييين ​*


----------



## soheir (29 يناير 2009)

ياريت ربنا يخليكي عاوزة شريطين لكورال كنيسة الملاك ميخائيل بكفر سمري بمنيا القمح ولكي كل الشكر ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## botros_22 (29 يناير 2009)

جميل جــدا شكرا يا cobcob

ربنا يبارك حياتك
​


----------



## eltaiep (25 يوليو 2009)

متشكر على الشريط .. بس فية حاجة . انا مش عارف اضيف صورة فى التعليق . ارجو الافادة وربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## eltaiep (25 يوليو 2009)

متشكر على الشريط .. بس فية حاجة . انا مش عارف اضيف صورة فى التعليق . ارجو الافادة وربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## kalimooo (26 يوليو 2009)




----------



## maryguirgis (4 سبتمبر 2010)

الشرايط كلها احلى من بعض انا فعلا كنت بادور عليهم


----------



## maryguirgis (4 سبتمبر 2010)

انا مش عارفة احمل الشريط الجميل ال 2 لينك من راديين يتحملوا برجاء المساعدة


----------



## elamer1000 (24 سبتمبر 2010)

*الرابط الأول مش شغال*

*مش راضى يحمل*

*الرجاء ترفعهم على سيرفر تانى*

*شكرا*

*+++*​


----------



## fayzaaa (20 أكتوبر 2014)

الشريط  روعه اتا بدور عليه من زمان


----------

